# How to know where/when a piece will be played - E.G Gorecki



## JackPote

Hi there,

Do you know a website or any other way to know when a classical piece will be performed ?
Henyk Gorecki sadly passed away 7 years ago, and I seriously fancy to see his Symphonie 3 in live.
By seriously, I mean I could take a plane to see it.

How to know when an orchestra will perform it soon ? Sites like Songkick and others don't work as the search is by artist, and Gorecki is not here anymore.

Many thanks in advance.

Gui


----------



## newyorkconversation

Bachtrack, while it doesn't have everything, has quite a lot, and allows search by composer (as well as by work). https://bachtrack.com


----------



## Pugg

newyorkconversation said:


> Bachtrack, while it doesn't have everything, has quite a lot, and allows search by composer (as well as by work). https://bachtrack.com


That is a great site, thank you for sharing, also welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## newyorkconversation

Thanks Pugg! Nice to be here


----------



## LezLee

What a marvellous site! Thanks Pugg.
I’m now really cross because my 2 favourite Philip Glass pieces are being performed together at Carnegie Hall next Feb.
I live in Scotland! Grrrr!


----------

